# Grandin Road Lowers Prices On More Items



## ironmaiden

Just to let you all know that GR has lowered the prices on most of the Halloween, 1/2 off on alot. Just be sure to check out the Halloween Haven page under GIFTS & CELEBRATIONS rather than the Outlet section. The outlet shows very little for sale. 
By checking Halloween Haven page I bought the Sonic Black cats, Faceless Specter and Sinister Serena all at 1/2 price.

Good luck!


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

only $25. too scary for my haunt but a steal if you have a carnival theme!


----------



## mickkell

Thanks,I managed to pick up Serena before she was all gone during that sale.


----------



## Guest

How do you like her? I love her...Her blonde hair sets her apart from the dark haired or gray haired ladies that are usually in my haunt.

GR is really almost sold out of their halloween stuff. I finally got the spider victim and the 3 cocoon pieces at a deep discount after years of wanting them.
The reviews said they needed a covered porch for the spider victim and the cocoon, as the batting gets messed up in the rain.

How are the sonic cats? I have always liked them..I got the rat pack instead.


----------



## matrixmom

They were even cheaper than costco pose n stays ...I got 2...carnival theme or not. I have to make them look "radioactive" for my haunt in 2013. 



Cloak_Dagger said:


> View attachment 145678
> 
> 
> only $25. too scary for my haunt but a steal if you have a carnival theme!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thought I'd send a shout out that when I did a GrandinRoad search for Halloween (as opposed to clicking on Halloween Outlet), it turned up the 5 ft Life Size Skeleton for $39.50. This is not the GID one, which is still available, but the aged boned looking one. I suspect there are very few of these, maybe only one, but wanted to let you guys know.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I see the 5ft Skeleton is gone this a.m. Hope one of you got it.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Just wanted to say I bought the GITD skeleton, and it is AWESOME. 
reviewed here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/produ...a-dearly-departed-swamp-spider-3-witches.html

It's a major steal if it's under $30!


----------



## tortured_serenity

Congrats Frankie, i'm still broke from buying my girls xmas presents. Maybe i'll get a couple of they still have them soon.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The Clown Skeleton is apparently coming back into stock. Still $25 with a ship date of 1/21 in case someone's interested.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Some items Sold Out but NEW PRICE REDUCTIONS on others still available*

I was on GR site two or three days ago and saw that apparently there had been a Serena available. Don't get excited because when I saw it it was listed as "No longer Available", so I missed out too. After seeing everyone's Serena, I pretty much decided I'd like to add her as well. oh well wish I had better timing. Guessing there was only one available. 

At that time I also saw that the Clown Skeleton was available, but after posting about it on the forum, the next day it was sold out too. Now I see that STONE LADY has Sold Out. The Swamp Spider is gone too.

For anyone holding out on a GID SKELETON, they have REDUCED the price on him. I'm pretty sure he was more than the $19 he is now listed for on their site. Believe it was something like $25. Here's a link to him.

The ANIMATED DANCING GHOST I believe is now listed for $10 less, now priced at $29. Here's a link to him. MR DEADWALKER, now $29. Here's a link to him. The FLYING DEMON is now $15. Looks like he is a modified Flying Ghost that travels on a line. Here's the link to him. 

I believe there was a price reduction as well on the Inflatable Spooky Tree, now $59; and the orange LED battery operated light strand, now $7.50, that's on a 6-hr timer and can be steady on or twinkle.

That seems to be all the changes I noticed. No reduction on costumes or other props or decor.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

OK, just resigned myself to dedicating an extra bedroom's closet to storing all my GrandinRoad props during the year.... 

I watched the video for the ANIMATED DANCING GHOST (now $29) which is apparently one of those Roomba-like props like the dancing witch's broom or that Spirit prop this past year with the bunny slippers. I know the newly reduced price is a good price for this type of prop. Read all the comments about it and then watched the movement of the ghost during the video with the sound off. While it's a decent prop as is, and liked how some of the GR customers used it, I decided to order it and will try to turn it into a bezerk Gorilla for my carnival/circus (minus the moaning sound and the body lights). 

I figure I'll have to keep the costume very light weight and will try to come up with some anti-tipping device to attach to the base. That part should be easy enough to devise and slip over the top of the base. 9v battery-powered glowing gorilla eyes would be nice (made some for our Reindeer Wolf a few years ago so that's doable for me). I love how the prop lurches around (confirmed from the reviews) and really hope the berzerk gorilla idea works out. If not, the dancing ghost I am sure will delight the little kids. We have flat porch/patio area and our garage floor would be pretty flat as well, so at least if I can come up with an anti-tipping base addition, he should work out well outdoors in good weather.

Wish it was Serena but if this works out it should be pretty cool in my carnival.

BTW, shipping for me was only $8. So even without a free shipping offer, delivery on a life-size prop wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Guest

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I was on GR site two or three days ago and saw that apparently there had been a Serena available. Don't get excited because when I saw it it was listed as "No longer Available", so I missed out too. After seeing everyone's Serena, I pretty much decided I'd like to add her as well. oh well wish I had better timing. Guessing there was only one available.
> 
> At that time I also saw that the Clown Skeleton was available, but after posting about it on the forum, the next day it was sold out too. Now I see that STONE LADY has Sold Out. The Swamp Spider is gone too.
> 
> For anyone holding out on a GID SKELETON, they have REDUCED the price on him. I'm pretty sure he was more than the $19 he is now listed for on their site. Believe it was something like $25. Here's a link to him.
> 
> The ANIMATED DANCING GHOST I believe is now listed for $10 less, now priced at $29. Here's a link to him. MR DEADWALKER, now $29. Here's a link to him. The FLYING DEMON is now $15. Looks like he is a modified Flying Ghost that travels on a line. Here's the link to him.
> 
> I believe there was a price reduction as well on the Inflatable Spooky Tree, now $59; and the orange LED battery operated light strand, now $7.50, that's on a 6-hr timer and can be steady on or twinkle.
> 
> That seems to be all the changes I noticed. No reduction on costumes or other props or decor.


Thanks for the heads up, GOS. I popped over and got a single GITD skelly, his price is toooo cheap and his shipping was $6...he looks just lovely!

I loved Serena so much, I got her twice. Her gown is un-ravely at the bottom, so when she was really cheap, I got her again. She is really a great prop IMHO, and I really like her. She looks like a lady that has been turned evil...evil lady. 

If anybody like the GR pumpkins, they are really neat but not sturdy. They would be perfect for an indoor or porch display.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I received my ship notice on the Animated Dancing Skeleton. Expecting Thursday delivery. Now I'm excited to see him and get an idea if I can turn him the bezerk gorilla as I hope. Does anyone already have this guy? If so, what's your overall opinion.


----------



## BlueFrog

Normally I prefer to spend other people's money rather than have them spend mine, but at $19 I couldn't resist buying a bunch of those GITD skeles. I want to create an army of zombies and natural mummies and these seemed like an economical way to do it. Many thanks to those who mentioned the pose 'n stay feature here and in the reviews, as that's what pushed me over my resistance.


----------



## Guest

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I received my ship notice on the Animated Dancing Skeleton. Expecting Thursday delivery. Now I'm excited to see him and get an idea if I can turn him the bezerk gorilla as I hope. Does anyone already have this guy? If so, what's your overall opinion.



How does the Dancing Skelly rate, GOS?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I haven't set up yet but did open the box this a.m. Looks pretty strait forward in set up. I will need to hunt down some batteries for it. More later this afternoon (still a.m. here on west coast).


Hey, I did notice that GR has a Clown Skeleton in stock again. $25 I think. Probably only one unit.


THE GRANDINROAD ANIMATED DANCING SKELETON
OK batteries in and assembled (4AAs). Had him running on our kitchen floor. Worked great as intended as a skeleton. The GR reviews from a few people mentioned that he kept falling apart. I suspect it was due to the way people assembled him. The instructions DO NOT tell you that when you insert the poles together or into the base that you need to turn the top pole clockwise to lock it in place. If you look inside the pole (made of a whitish resin-like plastic), you can see it has an angled slant to it and is meant to twist into place. This really should be explained in the instructions. Without locking the pieces together it certainly would fall apart during operation, so that complaint is understandable.

The head/shoulder pole simply gets inserted into the top of the uppermost pole and you can rotate this part of the body in any direction when mounted. Since the head/arms/hands lean and face in one direction, you should position that portion of him in a certain direction from the Directional base wheels to have the weight distributed for his movement. I haven't experimented with that aspect in order to say what direction worked best for me, but I had him dancing around for a while with a mask on and made adjustments along the way which helped. When I clapped he started to dance. Did not have problems triggering him. He does cover the floor pretty well if not obstructed. He will change direction when blocked. At some point he stops, waiting to be reactivated by sound. He sets up in minutes and is ready to dance.

I was playing around with a full-head light weight gorilla mask on him and he was able to support it and still move. Only had him fall over once which was before I played with his upper positioning. Didn't try any gorilla gloves on his skeleton hands yet. To turn him into a bezerk circus gorilla I'm sure I'll have to compensate for the extra weight. But do want to reiterate that as a skeleton he dances just fine by my test run. 

He has an under gown of a thin white plastic sheeting (think plastic table cloth material). The LED lights are attached from inside the gown so it glows when lit. There is a plug from the lights that fits into the base to power. He has decent white gauze material as a Hooded robe. The hood lowers backwards off his skull. 

The moaning sounds start when he is activated. Speaker is in the base and is fairly loud. No on/off control for it or volume control (might have been a nice option). Suppose you could muffle the volume by partially covering the speaker holes if you wanted.

I think for the current clearance price of $29 he is well worth the money. He is intended for a flat smooth surface and indoor use.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Update on GrandinRoad items:

The GID Skeleton is SOLD OUT. Probably thanks to Minshe's post on them and Annamarykahn's thread on improving GID items along with her photos and to those of us here who ordered them yesterday and today! For a GID pose-n-stay, that was a great buy, even better if you were able to order yesterday during free shipping thanks to Garthgoyle's heads up on the offer. Team work for haunter bargins. I ordered 2 early this afternoon, received confirmation and sadly got an email late tonight saying the order was cancelled due to it being sold out. Curious is anyone else got a cancellation email. I actually thought Grandinroad had a tighter online inventory control in place.

The Clown Skeleton that was relisted, SOLD OUT.


----------



## Guest

All good things must come to an end, even ridiculously cheap skellies!

I can't imagine paying full price for those babies. I got 1 clown and 2 GID, and I love them, but at the sale price.

They are both off the site now.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

hollow said:


> All good things must come to an end, even ridiculously cheap skellies!
> ......



True, and it has been a nice time to pick up some bargains.  If you only come to the forum a little before Halloween, you miss out on finding out about this stuff when it has really been marked down. Clearly companies can't offer their items at these price levels for long or in any great quantity, and it does tend to spoil you a bit when you can find things you like at these prices. 

Unlike previous years, I would say for me this year I found more items worth picking up on clearance after the holiday than I have than anytime in the past. Really nice, useful props. I just _love_ the Grandinroad props I was able to get this year. The GID skellies would have been nice to add especially after seeing how to improve their look but I obviously waited too long to decide to pick them up. I don't do much GID/blacklight decorating so was slow to pull the trigger.

What I am _really_ looking forward to is seeing a lot of photos from people of how they use their Grandinroad finds this coming Halloween.


----------



## Paint It Black

There have been some amazing after-halloween deals. I really liked a bunch of the Granlin Road items, but didn't get any due to storage space issues. It will be fun to see how everyone uses their props. Also, I agree that you do get way more ideas and leads by checking in with everyone here all during the year. Sometimes people see items that are actually say Spring/Garden category, that are perfect for a haunt.


----------



## ironmaiden

Spookie, Grandin's inventory control is notoriously BAD. They canceled me 5 freakin' times on orders I placed for the Sonic Cats.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Totally get your frustration on the cats ironmaiden. 

I've been checking the GR website off and on today while home and was surprised to see the Giant Witch listed ($34.50). I haven't this this make a reappearance since it originally sold out during Halloween. Had it not already been listed as No Longer Available I might have jumped at that one, having lost out on the GID skelly the other day. It's still showing the on website if you search for halloween but like I said, sold out. Sure it was a one-off and must have gotten listed and bought shortly there after. Man, you really have to have extremely good timing to catch these when they pop up.


----------



## ironmaiden

Spookie even if you had managed to order that witch I can guarantee ya you would have found the dreaded CANCELLATION email in your inbox by tomorrow


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Well prices on some things that were on sale have climbed to their older sale price as of today. For example the inflatable spooky tree that was $59 is now $95; the set of 3 larva balls, was $10 now $12; flying demon was I think $15, now $25; Animated dancing ghost I bought for $29, now $45; Gutter ghost is back up to $39.


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Well prices on some things that were on sale have climbed to their older sale price as of today.


That is one ignorant decision... Must be supposedly losing too much money the other way and would rather have it sit instead


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I was thinking they might either be getting ready to pull the halloween mdse, which I think they do after a certain point each year, or maybe in a week or two might do another big sale.... It will be interesting to see if either happens. Not a whole lot left really. Prices have gone up and down a few times this season, which is pretty typical and like they do at other online stores that run sales and free shipping offers. In part it keeps peoples interest and them coming back to the site. I am glad for what I got this past season from them and glad that I picked up the dancing skelly before he jumped back up. Turned out to be a good time to buy him and with the base and center pole I figure I can turn him into other things. I did lose an extra bedroom's closet thanks to GR however in the process though


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I am glad for what I got this past season from them and glad that I picked up the dancing skelly before he jumped back up. Turned out to be a good time to buy him and with the base and center pole I figure I can turn him into other things. I did lose an extra bedroom's closet thanks to GR however in the process though


I lost lots of room thanks to them, too Don't get me wrong; I am very grateful to have been able to buy such great props for so little, but, thinking like a business person, jacking up the prices once again does not seem the smartest option. Maybe they will do like you say, though, GoS...


----------



## Guest

Boo! Sorry GR...I only buy deeply discounted leftovers.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hadn't been over at GR and checked it today. A few things have come in and gone out recently:

5ft spooky willow tree due 2/4 but at just under retail pricing -- STILL IN STOCK
Foggy halloween cauldron -- sold out
Gitana the Gypsy -- was 79.00, Sold out
Set of 3 Rat Witches -- 19.50 -- STILL IN STOCK
Life size Stone Lady -- was 29.00 -- Sold Out
Dancing Skeleton -- 45.00 -- STILL IN STOCK


----------



## ironmaiden

Hey Grandin, dig up a set of those damn Sonic Cats will ya!!!!


----------



## Guest

Ironmaiden, Improvments has a "Sonic Cat" for sale, just one...no trio.

http://www.improvementscatalog.com/...ecorations/264433?isCrossSell=true&strategy=3

He is $14.98, but with $10 coupon, he is $4.98. His shipping is $7.


----------



## ironmaiden

hollow said:


> Ironmaiden, Improvments has a "Sonic Cat" for sale, just one...no trio.
> 
> http://www.improvementscatalog.com/...ecorations/264433?isCrossSell=true&strategy=3
> 
> He is $14.98, but with $10 coupon, he is $4.98. His shipping is $7.



Thank you hollow for the info. I did end up buying that cat and with the $10 coupon too. He is pretty nice, much better looking than the photo and I like the different way he is "posed". 

I think he could use some buddies however, yeah, a pack of nasty, snarling Sonic felines.......


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just checked the site again before heading off to sleep and saw these now IN STOCK (previously shown as No Longer Available):

Gitana the Gypsy is now listed as Shipping 2/8. Priced at 79.00
Stone Lady is now listed as Shipping 2/8. Priced at 29.00
The Foggy Cauldron is still showing No Longer Available but now it has a price posted: 34.50. Wonder if a ship date will appear shortly.

If you are interested in any of the above, do a search by "Halloween".


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The blinking eyes 6-ft spiders popped up on Grandinroad tonight. I ordered the single one, they had it marked down to 19.50, 5.00 ship so not bad. They still have the set of 2 but have it priced at 49.00, which I thought was a bit odd. They only had 1 single spider and after I placed my order and went back to the site it changed to say No Longer Available. Got my confirmation, so we'll see it if actually ships. 

I noticed that in addition to the red eyed spiders, they had listed the set of 4 black candlestick LED candles. They weren't listed when I ordered the spider so either they got listed and bought while we were at dinner or they put up the product info and still haven't added the quantity. 

I hope the spider ships. I don't have one that large and it will go great with a set of two smaller spiders I bought from them a few years back. Very nice quality items as I recall.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

_Update to the Grandinroad spider that was quantity one and briefly listed on their site as being available_: This a.m. I did get a shipping email with UPS tracking on my order. So based on my experience, these quick little listings that pop up are brief opportunities that come into stock and clear out just as quickly as they go up on the site. Matter of being in the right place at the right time I guess. The set of 2 giant spiders that were also listed sold out as well because they were gone from the site this a.m. when I looked.


----------



## matrixmom

Yep I went on there soon as I saw your post and pffft! gone!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Right now here's what back in stock: Hanging swamp man 19.50; animated shaking zombie 126.50; 3-1/2 ft spooky tree 89.00 listed a day or two ago; large 5ft tree doesn't ship til July but can be ordered now 159.00 ($10 discount I guess for early ordering). The set of 2 5ft lit twig arrangements is showing No Longer Available and is either sold out or still to be replenished, so watch if you are interested.

My spider is due to arrive on Monday. If I had extra Halloween money to spend now, I would be ordering that zombie guy. He doesn't do all that much for being "animated" but he is pretty scary looking and better looking than a number of zombie props I've seen. Love that face! The $20 drop in price isn't much but it's $20. If they restock him in the future I could see picking him up then. If anyone gets him now, please post. It's nice to know that the info helps someone out. Also would love to see any photos of him if you bought the prop last season. Thanks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Bernard the Butler with candlestick and raven is in stock right now. 89.50, half off. Search for "Halloween"

A few weeks ago they had gotten in a Stone Man and Victoria and a few other interesting and seldomly seen props since halloween, but when I saw them they were already sold out but still listed so didn't see a point in mentioning them at that point. Can't wait to see what's coming out this year.

BTW my 6-ft spider arrived a few or so ago and looks great. It was one of those quick, disappearing one-only listings. Good luck if someone is going for the Butler.

Update: 7pm and it is now sold out.


----------



## EviLEye

Ghost of Spookie said:


> BTW my 6-ft spider arrived a few or so ago and looks great. It was one of those quick, disappearing one-only listings.


I got lucky and dropped in on the site yesterday and was able to order the spider ($19) and something I had never seen before, the crawling monster hand ($12). Like Spookie mentioned, when I went back in after ordering the items said no longer available. I kind of held my breath based on all the other posts about people placing orders and then getting cancellations. But I just got info this AM that they both have shipped.

I keep saying I'm done with buying stuff, but things like this keep popping up.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I'm so glad you posted. I saw the spider when it was available and almost decided to order a companion for mine which popped up maybe a month ago for the same $19, but decided I had enough similar spiders already and could still make a cool display with what I had. I'm glad you got it EvilEye. Nice to know it stayed in the "family" so to speak. Hahaha. I think you will be happy with it. I like it's head with the fangs and flashing eyes, great size gets it noticed. 

Since I have a walking hand, I passed on the one you ordered as well. The hand sold out early in the season, I'm pretty sure a few members here said they ordered it then, and it has only made one other pop up appearance that I saw, so Good Timing there! My walking hand is a older Frankenstein-monster hand with stitches, and they are fun and do walk around quite well. I like it much better than the crawling hand/arms I have but they all have their unique appeal and purpose. Be careful and keep it out of the sun when you store it to keep the latex in good shape for as long as possible. Because the "skin" Is over moving parts, I think it is a bit more fragile than the crawling arm guy. 

At the time I saw the single spider and hand, there was also a Stone Lady but it was already listed as No longer Available. Other props that I've seen but were sold out when I logged on were the Giant Witch and the Stone Man, prior to this latest inventory addition. Had payday been a day earlier I would have picked up the torso skeleton which popped up about a month ago but it was sold by the next day which I figured would happen. He would have been cool to get I decided. Point of mentioning all the things that have Come and Gone is Do Still Watch The Site for other closeout props. Still decent items getting listed so still an active Halloween Clearance area to shop.


----------



## EviLEye

Yeah, I saw where the stone lady looked like she might've recently been available. I'm not sure I'd get it, but it would've been enticing if I'd seen it available. This is weird how things keep popping up every once in a while...it's as if they keep finding them in warehouses?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

So this morning the swamp spider and the crawling hand had reappeared on clearance (not the outlet area). The swamp spider was listed as No Longer Available but they were showing the hand available. I decided to go for it. My other hand definitely is a Frankenstein hand and this one reminds me more of a Dracula hand because of the ring I guess. Although we did a vampire castle two years ago, I can see using the Count hand as a sideshow prop in my carnival--bewitched hand from Transylvania.

We'll see if it ships. After I placed my order the item still shows up as available. So either they had more than one in quantity or they weren't subtracting it from online inventory like my previous order and EvilEye's. Hmmm. But hey, if they have more In stock then someone can still get one at this price, $12 + 5 shipping. 

I did notice that they have moved the Halloween Outlet link to the very bottom of the outlet section now....maybe getting ready to pull it?


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*I will be heading over to the Grandin Road warehouse outlet today ( I live 10 minutes from the national center/headquarters....) and will see if they have decided to put out any Halloween stock for sale. Usually - the items in the outlet have been returned or are overstock that did not sell online or during the season. Will report back later tonight. (You should have seen t he Christmas stuff that was priced at huge discounts - great bargains!) Feel free to PM me with any special requests. *


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

HallowSusieBoo, now that's a nice outlet to have in your area. Curious what you saw if you ended up going today.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *I will be heading over to the Grandin Road warehouse outlet today ( I live 10 minutes from the national center/headquarters....) and will see if they have decided to put out any Halloween stock for sale. Usually - the items in the outlet have been returned or are overstock that did not sell online or during the season. Will report back later tonight. (You should have seen t he Christmas stuff that was priced at huge discounts - great bargains!) Feel free to PM me with any special requests. *


Curious to hear what you have to report! Can you please check to see if they have any monster or mummy crawling hands for me? Thanks in advance. That's pretty freakin' neat that you live so close to the headquarters! They carry some quality stuff.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

Update: Grandin Road outlet! Well - I went to GR Outlet yesterday as promised and scoped out all the far reaches of the building but not a single Halloween item is out yet. HOWEVER!! --- A cheery sales person took my name, number and promised to actually call me when they are getting ready for the Spring Clean Out. It will be a weekend soon, or so he hinted, and all Halloween stock from last season will be put out at super low prices. Cloak... I will indeed keep my eye out ( ouch) for creepy crawly hands for you. They had a table full of them last season although all had broken battery compartments. Still creepy cool though. They did have some tall Christmas soldiers on mark down. I was tempted to pick up one for an astounding $45. ! It was missing a hand and star scepter, plus had some serious cracks in the fiberglass - but I could see it all repaired with a bit of Forum ingenuity and voila! Could be good as new. Well - I may slip back over there this afternoon - but in the meantime... We haven't missed the GR clean out/spring fling yet. Stay tuned! ( btw - the sales person said I was the SECOND person to ask her about Halloween stuff! Which one of you scooted over there before me after reading my hot tip? Gonna have to be more stealthy! Lol lol)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

My crawling hand shipped Friday. The listing stayed up until I think this a.m. so I'm inclined to think that maybe they had a few of them. HalloSusieBoo I'd be curious to know how much more they discount them during their warehouse sale if they have any left. Is all the warehouse stuff damaged mdse or is it a mixture? I'll bet like Design Toscano they get a big turn out for the warehouse sales. I've seen the catalog image of those Nutcracker guys you mentioned and I'm surr you could get someone on HF to give you tips on repairing it. Those are really cool. I always think their decorated "home" pictures with them outside look great.


----------



## EviLEye

yeah, I saw the listing on Fri afternoon so it looked like they had several hands available. My stuff is supposed to arrive Monday. I would've grabbed the swamp spider if I could've. I've been collecting an assortment of spiders for 1 scene and this would've been a decent item to add to the mix with some blacklight reactive paint.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Happened again, bad timing. Today they had 2 life-sized props that are now No Longer Available: Serena and Stone Lady, and BTW they also had listed the Swamp Spider. Would have loved to have added Serena to my ladies. Sorry Hallo this must have been at least the 4th time that Stone Lady has come back and I saw it too late to even PM you. Any chance your timing was better than mine?

EvilEye, did you maybe see the Swamp Spider in time?


----------



## Guest

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Happened again, bad timing. Today they had 2 life-sized props that are now No Longer Available: Serena and Stone Lady, and BTW they also had listed the Swamp Spider. Would have loved to have added Serena to my ladies. Sorry Hallo this must have been at least the 4th time that Stone Lady has come back and I saw it too late to even PM you. Any chance your timing was better than mine?
> 
> EvilEye, did you maybe see the Swamp Spider in time?


I am sorry you all keep missing Serena: she is a neat prop. I look at GR daily, and see the No Longer Available and wonder if she was really in stock, or they put her up there to keep drawing people back to the site.

I have the swamp spider, and he is ok.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I wondered that myself awhile back, but have since bought a few of the items that went to No Longer Available after my purchase. I just think that for the most part they are units of one, so when someone sees it and buys it it is gone. My 6 ft spider was like that. Now the crawling hand that just shipped leads me to believe they had a few because it took a day or two before the NLA went up on it.

As for Serena when she first came out I was thinking she was too pretty to be used in my haunt. The other ladies I ended up buying had a more haunting look. Took a little while for me to change my mind about her and by that time all the original sales were over when she was in any quantity. She doesn't come up very often. Wonder if she will be a restock for this year.When I first saw her picture come up this a.m. I was happy since I had some funds in the halloween budget for her this time around. Sometimes the funding hasn't been there and you kind of kick yourself. But you never know what prop might come back in stock and halloween gets closer everyday.


----------



## Guest

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I wondered that myself awhile back, but have since bought a few of the items that went to No Longer Available after my purchase. I just think that for the most part they are units of one, so when someone sees it and buys it it is gone. My 6 ft spider was like that. Now the crawling hand that just shipped leads me to believe they had a few because it took a day or two before the NLA went up on it.
> 
> As for Serena when she first came out I was thinking she was too pretty to be used in my haunt. The other ladies I ended up buying had a more haunting look. Took a little while for me to change my mind about her and by that time all the original sales were over when she was in any quantity. She doesn't come up very often. Wonder if she will be a restock for this year.When I first saw her picture come up this a.m. I was happy since I had some funds in the halloween budget for her this time around. Sometimes the funding hasn't been there and you kind of kick yourself. But you never know what prop might come back in stock and halloween gets closer everyday.



I agree. I have gotten some really great deals off GR. I check often because they do have quickie deals that show up quickly and disappear just as quickly.

Serena is a great prop. I know she is just a stick prop, and not terribly sturdy, but she just looks good. She looks like Dracula's victim that is just turning evil...or is very evil, but puts on a helpless Lady act to lure her victims closer.

I am wondering about the Fall/Halloween stocking as well. I was going to buy an item yesterday, but it said it wouldn't ship until the middle of July. I am guessing GR will start having stuff back in stock in July, and the early August Halloween Haven reveal. I really have NO MORE room for anything. I am way way over the space I have to store- and I either have to sell some or add a few small things this year. Oh well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

hollow said:


> I agree. I have gotten some really great deals off GR. I check often because they do have quickie deals that show up quickly and disappear just as quickly.
> 
> Serena is a great prop. I know she is just a stick prop, and not terribly sturdy, but she just looks good. She looks like Dracula's victim that is just turning evil...or is very evil, but puts on a helpless Lady act to lure her victims closer.
> 
> I am wondering about the Fall/Halloween stocking as well. I was going to buy an item yesterday, but it said it wouldn't ship until the middle of July. I am guessing GR will start having stuff back in stock in July, and the early August Halloween Haven reveal. I really have NO MORE room for anything. I am way way over the space I have to store- and I either have to sell some or add a few small things this year. Oh well.



I guess because she is so pretty I have always looked at her in the victim role....as the victim of some evildoer. Like I can see her about to be bitten by a vampire as you mentioned, or as a scarifice for some cult. Don't like it that woman get portrayed this way so often. Interestingly though I don't have this problem with the other GR ladies. I find this puzzling since they all have beautiful faces and glowing red eyes.

BTW was that item you were considering the Morphing Pumpkin? Another one of those props last year that I think sold out quickly. If so, I was thinking about him as well, although he probably won't be on markdown. I was watching the video of him and while some people complained about his faces being on both sides, I could see that working out well if you turn him into a pumpkinman along a walkway the kids have to pass. That way they see a different face coming and going hopefully (although they seemed to have put the sensor only on one side) but I thought it was sound activated so with my TOT who are pretty excited and all chatty it might still trigger. I was thinking one might also be able to change out the connections to his sensor and replace it with one of your own, maybe a wide angled motion sensor that would be wired to him and be more remote. Looks like a cool item.


----------



## Guest

I LOVE the Morphing Pumpkin! I actually was going to get the Mantel Scarf with the small bells on the end. I just have so much overflowing stuff...and I hate selling it. If I sell Halloween stuff- especially "out of season"- I get pennies for it. 

Yeah, women in horror are pretty much either a victim or evil. Serena is a good prop to have though: she can go either way! I put her with "Vincent Vampire" on my porch last H'Ween and raised his arms over his head as he stood behind her. I put a lampost from Target beside them, like she was a lady out for a stroll and along comes Vincent. Both pretty cool props! Especially for the building impaired, like me.


----------



## EviLEye

Ghost of Spookie said:


> EvilEye, did you maybe see the Swamp Spider in time?


Naaa, I didn't see it in time. I check every once in a while, but I'm just looking to see if I'll stumble across something. 

I need to quit buying and start building though.


----------



## Guest

Swamp Spider for 9$ is in stock right now.
http://www.grandinroad.com/shaking-swamp-spider/454555?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=3

Flying Halloween Witch is half price at $44.50, but it won't ship until July 2nd.

http://www.grandinroad.com/flying-halloween-witch/19369?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0


----------



## EviLEye

Thanks for posting hollow, I was able to place an order for the swamp spider. I received the other one with light up eyes earlier this week. It's not too bad given the price point. I'm planning on giving these guys a little bit of a treatment with some black light reactive paint along with the several others I snagged at Spirit after Halloween.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

When I checked their site today I saw that the swamp spider had been listed but it was NLA (no longer available). I thought of you EvilEye and glad you saw Hollow's post in time before someone else got it.  Now we need to spot a Stone Lady in time for Hallo. I have a feeling though that the site's clearance discounts are quickly fading away. Seems like most of the items being listed now are regular price. Pretty soon their preview videos should be coming out for 2013.


----------



## Guest

Agreed, GOS. I try to look at their site at least once a day. I think that during times of 'holidays' online stores often have little discounts that we could use to get a few bucks off, or at least free shipping.

I like summer, but DREAD the no Halloween item dead season that comes with it. People are grilling in their bathing suits and I want dead leaves and candles.


----------



## Guest

G.R. has the Sonic Cats on their site. Also, the Hanging Spider Victim is $12, and the larva balls are $12 as well. They are adding some Halloween items- nothing new, just the usual- to their site.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

hollow said:


> G.R. has the Sonic Cats on their site. Also, the Hanging Spider Victim is $12, and the larva balls are $12 as well. They are adding some Halloween items- nothing new, just the usual- to their site.



Not surprised the Sonic cats are full price again. BTW after seeing the video of Morbid's Feral Cat prop (thru the GR and Morbid Enterprise FB site link), people might consider that instead. Similar cat noises but his mouth moves and his eyes glow. I imagine it might be similarly priced. No cocoon men BTW, just the larva balls for $12, kind of misleading on the site until you open it up. 

Noticed that the item count had jumped, but as you said Hollow, not much new really. Nice to see some of the same items are returning however. Might bode well for some favorite full-sized props. Glad I got my crawling monster hand from them a few weeks ago at half off, it's back at full price as well. There are a number of products with July delivery dates now. New 2013 products are getting closer


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

More items added this a.m. Think the count is up to 64. So far think it's all stuff we've seen before at the beginning of 2012's season (some of which sold out quickly).

Venetian Victoria is back at full price (delivery July). I just ordered another Haunting Helsa. She's not shipping until July but is being sold at a reduced price of 35.00 right now. I decided to order her because she has a great face and has hands, and she _did not_ go "Not Available Now" after placing my order BTW so feel they may have some stock of her left at this price. If anyone else is looking for her, don't wait at this price.

Helsa's hands do come apart (wonder if they are the same hands as Victoria's?, whose look clenched in the photo; and also the witch prop who's holding the apple. It would make some sense that they use the same hands on multiple props to save money). My second Helsa will probably get new hair to make her look different and probably new clothes, but for the price I think she will be worth it. Might even turn her into a fortune teller. With her hands apart, the hands and fingers are curved inward and might look good placed around a crystal ball. As we've all said it's hard to find nice female props to work with.


----------



## ironmaiden

I almost ordered that Sonic kitty trio that I have been whining about but then I saw the video of that Morbid Indus. feral cat & decided to hold back. Well that and the fact I COULD'VE snagged those mangy felines at 1/2 price if I had not hesitated when they went on sale. Plus I had a free shipping code then too! 

Oh and I had to buy 3 tickets this morning for the Lynyrd Skynyrd /Bad Co concert in July  I hit my $ limit for the month. Geez I remember when seats cost $20.00 and a t-shirt was $12.00 (god am I old)


----------



## Guest

ironmaiden said:


> I almost ordered that Sonic kitty trio that I have been whining about but then I saw the video of that Morbid Indus. feral cat & decided to hold back. Well that and the fact I COULD'VE snagged those mangy felines at 1/2 price if I had not hesitated when they went on sale. Plus I had a free shipping code then too!
> 
> Oh and I had to buy 3 tickets this morning for the Lynyrd Skynyrd /Bad Co concert in July  I hit my $ limit for the month. Geez I remember when seats cost $20.00 and a t-shirt was $12.00 (god am I old)


I want to scream when I don't buy a reduced price item...esp at free shipping...and then later it's back full price. Suddenly, that item becomes so IMPORTANT for me to own that I swear I would commit murder (not really) to have it!

I just love GRs after Halloween sales. One year I got 3 Martha Stewart resin tombstones for $29 each plus free ship. eggs-cellent!

I LOVE Lyrnyd Skynrd and Bad Co! Have fun at concert!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I noticed that the haunted mirror is half off. Isn't that the same one that Sam's Club had a few years back? 

I hate it when you plan on getting something at some point during the season, it goes on sale, and you decide to hold off til the next pay day and then it sells out the day before. Swear that happened to me a few times during the past season. It's not like you absolutely _Have_ to have it, it's not food or rent or mortgage after all, but it just goes to show timing is everything.


----------



## EviLEye

LOL Hollow, I know exactly what you mean. It'll be like...I don't think I need that, but then the it goes back to regular price then suddenly it's like...what was I thinking!!! Of course I needed that.


----------



## Guest

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I noticed that the haunted mirror is half off. Isn't that the same one that Sam's Club had a few years back?
> 
> I hate it when you plan on getting something at some point during the season, it goes on sale, and you decide to hold off til the next pay day and then it sells out the day before. Swear that happened to me a few times during the past season. It's not like you absolutely _Have_ to have it, it's not food or rent or mortgage after all, but it just goes to show timing is everything.


I am not sure: but I need it! I 'm not getting it tho, I got the witch on the broom prop instead. The mirror had great reviews...it's probably wonderful!




EviLEye said:


> LOL Hollow, I know exactly what you mean. It'll be like...I don't think I need that, but then the it goes back to regular price then suddenly it's like...what was I thinking!!! Of course I needed that.


EviLEye: Yes yes yes...totally. It suddenly becomes the most alluring, most desirable, most wonderful prop ever created! LOLOLOL!


----------



## RCIAG

EviLEye said:


> LOL Hollow, I know exactly what you mean. It'll be like...I don't think I need that, but then the it goes back to regular price then suddenly it's like...what was I thinking!!! Of course I needed that.


SAME HERE!!

That's exactly what I'm doing with Haunting Helsa right now! She's only $35 & I'm thinking for that price I can't afford NOT to buy her!! Even though I don't have a planned spot for her or really any clue where I'd put her, she's just so cheap!! 

I also keep looking at the Skully & Larry zombies then I remember they've got that weird soundtrack that makes them sound....well...a little too "happy." . Plus they're not on sale so that helps with the desire to purchase.


----------



## Guest

RCIAG said:


> SAME HERE!!
> 
> That's exactly what I'm doing with Haunting Helsa right now! She's only $35 & I'm thinking for that price I can't afford NOT to buy her!! Even though I don't have a planned spot for her or really any clue where I'd put her, she's just so cheap!!
> 
> I also keep looking at the Skully & Larry zombies then I remember they've got that weird soundtrack that makes them sound....well...a little too "happy." . Plus they're not on sale so that helps with the desire to purchase.


You must get Helsa. You must. I have her set up in the garage permanently and she is just the best. Wait 'til she is $79 plus shipping again...you'll be sad. 

I ordered a groundbreaker Zombie from GR last year...although it seems odd- I do like it. I think it is the sale factor. You see a prop deeply discounted, and whatever it's flaws....it's still a great deal.


----------



## RCIAG

I bought a standing zombie on sale from them & even though it does nothing but stand there with flashing eyes, every little kid walked very quickly past him.

I gave in. She doesn't ship until July. But I bet they charge my card 2 seconds after I hit "buy."

I do wish some of their props had no sound with them. I think that's why that zombie was scary, he didn't do anything but I think there was an expectation that he might. Plus some of their sounds sorta sound like their constipated or just a little too "happy" if ya know what I mean. Some props have that option but I don't know if theirs do.


----------



## Guest

RCIAG said:


> I bought a standing zombie on sale from them & even though it does nothing but stand there with flashing eyes, every little kid walked very quickly past him.
> 
> I gave in. She doesn't ship until July. But I bet they charge my card 2 seconds after I hit "buy."
> 
> I do wish some of their props had no sound with them. I think that's why that zombie was scary, he didn't do anything but I think there was an expectation that he might. Plus some of their sounds sorta sound like their constipated or just a little too "happy" if ya know what I mean. Some props have that option but I don't know if theirs do.


I think I have seen some threads here that talk about disabling sounds on props that are loud/obnoxious/silly. At the very least, a couple coats of duct tape might keep props from sounding like Ron Jeremy....ick.

Helsa is on ebay for $99 bucks...


----------



## RCIAG

Wow! So I did get a good deal! 

Just checked ebay & she's $79 up to $159 on a few listings, she's also listed at $89 on Home Shopping Network.

I'm sure turning off the sound is just a matter of snipping a wire or something like that, it just seems like it'd be easier to just give it as an option on the box to begin with.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RCIAG, saw that you decided to pick her up too. I'm sure when the order is processed it puts a hold on your cc for 49 or whatever. Not charged interest on it but still would "freeze" that amount from future usage until it ships and the amount hits your cc for the last time. Most companies don't let you order merchandise until it comes in, like BuyCostumes I think, so it's not an issue. I can only guess GR does it sometimes and it might have something to do with financing mdse orders in advance from their end. Credit these days is hard to get I understand even for businesses. The hold would reflect a firm order for the mdse from the lending banks position. I'm really not sure though but that's my guess. Otherwise it's more of a hassel I would think. 

I think either QVC or HSN doesn't charge until it's ready to ship and then they send you an email saying that they are going to now charge your account. Sometimes it seemingly comes out of the blue depending upon how long it's been on the wait list and I've forgotten I had placed the order! I kind of like knowing the item has been already approved and I consider it bought then anyway. Not charging interest on it til it ships seems fair to me.

All the other stuff aside, I was looking at Helsa the other day and thinking with her red eyes off, she might even make a nice angel. Wish I had a big tree above where I do my cemetary and I would add wings to both of my Helsas and suspend them from the tree looking down on the gravesite. They really have no body to speak of, are lightweight and could be fairly easy to hang. Since they are so beautiful and look like they are praying it could work. It will be along time before our olive tree will grow enough to let me do that though. Might be an idea for someone else though.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RCIAG, if you don't care about your prop's eyes being lit, taking out the batteries should deactivate any sound sensor as well. Yes, I have wished for a on/off sound option as well and recordable sound chips or replaceable ones you could buy from the company, so you could more or less customize what they say or at least the tone of it. Some of Gemmy's sayings are so silly to me. While it wouldn't be a lot to add the switch and change up the circuitry for the on/off it would add pennies to the cost, probably take a little longer on the production line (time is money) and for the companies making them it would be less desirable because the resellers buying the props don't ask for it, so why give them something they aren't asking for and costing you more to produce.

Yeah, there are some really outrageously high asking prices out there on some of this stuff on ebay. Plus love it when they want to charge you shipping on top of it, sometimes $20-30, whereas you could have bought it off of GR directly, got their customer service, and paid $8 to ship. Even not on sale ordering from GR directly would have you ahead in the pocketbook.


----------



## RCIAG

I don't think Helsa makes noise which was another reason I had to buy her. One of the reviewers on GR said they took her hands apart too. She's definitely worth it at that price.

I love the GR stuff but they aren't worth the $80+ price tags some of the stuff has. You're really paying for the head & hands because the rest is just a burlap or thin fabric, some poles & a base. Don't get me wrong, I'm GLAD they're not super heavy duty. Making it light like that makes it easier to store & set up. I can't imagine what they'd charge if the stuff was more substantial. It also makes it easier to add or alter it if it's not complicated & heavy.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

No she doesn't make sound I don't think. My comment was more geared towards the skeleton groundbreaker guy mentioned or Larry or Skully. Actually I love the skeleton groundbreaker. He has decent sounds and I was sorry I had to miss out on him when I last saw him pop up. Hope he comes back. I believe I have Larry or bought a prop very similar to him at HalloweenCity (maybe a Tekky prop?). His eyes flash and he moves as I recall and he has this stupid twinkling kind of soundtrack. The sound evokes some magical moment to me and seems totally out of place to me....Listened to the GR video of him and it sounds like a music box in the background. Why that soundtrack have no idea, but I would definitely disable that one. I think he would have been perfectly fine with just the groaning sounds. I prefer to add my own background sounds either music or wind, rain, etc. 

I took Helsa's hands apart when I bought my first one. Think I posted pictures under the Grandinroad 2012 thread back then. They have some fabric that holds the hands together in position to her gown which I was able to loosen on mine and the hands do pry apart. Figure I can use clear nylon thread to support the hands from her neck/shoulder area if I need to down the road. Remember she really doesn't have arms as such. I swear the same hands she has were used on Victoria as well. And the one witch although those were colored green. Probably won't know for sure until I unpack them again. Stone Lady doesn't have any at all. 

Whether you buy a GR figure, Gemmy, Tekky Toys or some other company's have to say the majority of it is "stick and pole" these days. Same goes for the hanging props. At least GR's faces and hands are unique, ghostly and beautifully done. They really found a niche look with theirs.


----------



## Guest

I can report Helsa is soundless. When I ordered her last year, the inside of her poles were REALLY rusty. I wonder if they have a ton of Helsas just sitting around getting old...

I find often the ebay has GR halloween merchandise for an outrageous price, and if a buyer were smart, they's just hang about Halloween Haven's after sales and scoop up their prop at at least half price.

I agree GOS amd RCIAG that the somewhat flimsy props are unique and lovely...I don't expect outdoor props to last forever, anyway. Halloween haunting is a rough, weatherbeatten affair.


----------



## RCIAG

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I swear the same hands she has were used on Victoria as well. And the one witch although those were colored green. Probably won't know for sure until I unpack them again. Stone Lady doesn't have any at all.
> 
> Whether you buy a GR figure, Gemmy, Tekky Toys or some other company's have to say the majority of it is "stick and pole" these days. Same goes for the hanging props. At least GR's faces and hands are unique, ghostly and beautifully done. They really found a niche look with theirs.


I thought that Venetian Victoria & Helsa's heads look very similar if not the same. There's a pic with both of them where there's a lineup of figures & that witch is a head & hands from a Lakeside Collection piece I bought for less than $10. It's just head & hands & some fabric that's supposed to be a ground breaking witch & its the EXACT same head & hands as that Grandin Road piece. I don't mind the stick & pole for $35 or less, but I'm not paying $80 for stick & pole. I can wait for the sale.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for the photos and review. I almost bought that witch when it was on sale at ABC Distributing (Lakeside Collection's Sister site) but it sold out before I got around to it. Figured it would be good for prop making if I didn't use it as a crashed or melted witch. Sure does look like the same face and hands as the GR one. Too bad she is sold out on both of the sister sites.


BTW Oriental Trading now has larger props (pricey and items I've seen over the past few years at various places) and I saw the same face and hands In green on their Clawing Zombie Groundbreaker. She has short black hair to switch her up.


----------



## Guest

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks for the photos and review. I almost bought that witch when it was on sale at ABC Distributing (Lakeside Collection's Sister site) but it sold out before I got around to it. Figured it would be good for prop making if I didn't use it as a crashed or melted witch. Sure does look like the same face and hands as the GR one. Too bad she is sold out on both of the sister sites.
> 
> 
> BTW Oriental Trading now has larger props (pricey and items I've seen over the past few years at various places) and I saw the same face and hands In green on their Clawing Zombie Groundbreaker. She has short black hair to switch her up.


GOS- I saw the groundbreaking witch on the ABC site, and wondered if it was the same! If I remember right, it was way cheaper. I thought about ordering it, but wasn't sure if it would be a good quality item. hmmm....


----------



## RCIAG

The head & hands are the same hard plastic the other Grandin Road stuff & that's pretty much all there is besides some fabric & hair for that groundbreaking witch. It was pretty cheap & I may have even bought it on sale, but at $8.95 (the price from Lakeside) each you can buy 8 or 9 groundbreaking witch head & hands for the price of a single one at GR & have a whole coven with a little work!! The GR witch seems like she has better hair but that's something that's pretty easy to fix.


----------



## Guest

http://www.lakeside.com/Holiday/Hol...Decor/prod440983.jmp?navAction=jump&fm=search

She looks JUST like the more expensive witches. (I posted a link to her for anybody lurking.)

I am getting her on payday! So ccool! Thanks for information on this witch...she is a steal.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hate to disappoint you, Hollow, but the witch has been sold out of the ABC/Lakeside/LTD sites for a long time. Guess you didn't read the Item description closely enough. The only thing available is the witch's broom. I think the witch sold at slightly more than the broom, not that it matters any more. I find these 3 sources for halloween to be the end of the line many times. Very reduced prices and then just gone. They are the ones that had the Christmas Tree FX boxes from Can You Imagine that were so hot at under $10 I think. CYI no longer makes it, spoke to the company, and I think ABC, etc were the last to buy up stock and close it out. They are a good place to keep an eye on come late summer for the coming halloween mdse offerings.


----------



## Guest

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hate to disappoint you, Hollow, but the witch has been sold out of the ABC/Lakeside/LTD sites for a long time. Guess you didn't read the Item description closely enough. The only thing available is the witch's broom. I think the witch sold at slightly more than the broom, not that it matters any more. I find these 3 sources for halloween to be the end of the line many times. Very reduced prices and then just gone. They are the ones that had the Christmas Tree FX boxes from Can You Imagine that were so hot at under $10 I think. CYI no longer makes it, spoke to the company, and I think ABC, etc were the last to buy up stock and close it out. They are a good place to keep an eye on come late summer for the coming halloween mdse offerings.


GASP! You are correct. Damn them! Damn them all to hell!

Haha jk oh well. I will have to watch that item for next year. Thanks for breaking my heart today GOS....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I even checked all three sites hoping one still had inventory on the witch. Somehow I feel these sister companies share the exact same inventory since the sites look the same. I doubt she will be restocked but hope I'm wrong. i think they start putting up halloween items around June/July timeframe. 

Hey, 3 new "old" items posted to the GR website as of this a.m. Item count now 67--The large smoking cauldron, the set of lanterns, and a zombie groundbreaker. All regular pricing.


----------



## Spinechiller

Quick question, I was planning on ordering a couple of items from Grandin Road this week. I was just curious to know if one of the items is in stock and the other is pre-order shipping in July, do they charge shipping twice or once? (I.e do they quote you for shipping, when you place the order for both items).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I think if you order both items at one time and one ships later it doesn't matter, you pay the amount on your original order, even though it might cost them more to ship two items. I ordered Helsa who won't come until July but she was the only item I ordered so can't say for sure from experience how they handle. Call them and let us know. Their customer service is 24/7 I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Tarker Midnight

I received an e-mail from Grandin Road today announcing a 10-year anniversary special: 10% off sitewide plus free shipping. I may have to do some shopping!


----------



## RCIAG

Just found this while looking around Oriental Trading:

http://www.orientaltrading.com/claw...ed-eyes-a2-25_6246-11-0.fltr?xsaleSku=25/5133










It's the same piece as that witch but on OT it's called a Zombie Groundbreaker & it's much more expensive. I'd watch to see if it comes down or goes on sale.


----------



## Guest

That witch has mixed reviews, but I'd buy it. The price is lower than GR witch groundbreaker. The bad reviews say the sensor for sound is iffy- that might be a bonus if it didn't work. Who needs another screaming item on Halloween night? :0)


----------



## Guest

Spinechiller said:


> Quick question, I was planning on ordering a couple of items from Grandin Road this week. I was just curious to know if one of the items is in stock and the other is pre-order shipping in July, do they charge shipping twice or once? (I.e do they quote you for shipping, when you place the order for both items).


Did you find out? I think (don't quote me) that they give you a shipping total when you place an order and that is all you pay for both shipments. I have had positive experiences with GR, minus the Venetian Victoria scandal wherein her face was smushed in 3 times in a row. They did take her back 3 times and paid for the shipping, tho.


----------



## Spinechiller

hollow said:


> Did you find out? I think (don't quote me) that they give you a shipping total when you place an order and that is all you pay for both shipments. I have had positive experiences with GR, minus the Venetian Victoria scandal wherein her face was smushed in 3 times in a row. They did take her back 3 times and paid for the shipping, tho.



Sorry for the delay on me getting back to you, fellow Halloween Forum members. I spoke to a Grandin Road representative last week, and they said that you pay for shipping once. As it is calculated based on price (I.e if the value of the items is under $25.00 the shipping is $5.00, and so forth etc). Hope this helps 

Here is a Grandin Road coupon code XXW69355, for 10% site wide and free shipping. It's a good coupon code, if you want to pre-order something and or pick up a sale item.


----------



## Guest

Haunting Helsa is back up to $89, from $39. The Witch on broom is also full price again.


----------



## RCIAG

hollow said:


> Haunting Helsa is back up to $89, from $39. The Witch on broom is also full price again.


Glad I got her when I did!! No regrets here!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Helsa might be gone but The Bubble Fogger is just about half off though, Reg. $79 now $44.50. Not sure how long Spinechiller's code is good for but if still working that would be another 10% off. I bought mine last year when it was around this price. I had waited for a few years when I had some extra funds to pick up one (wasn't a priority) and you'd think these things would have drop alot in price but I haven't seen it happen yet.


Did a test and the 10% code works as of right now, you'll save 4.45. Making it a 50% off sale right now. If you do place an order, don't forget to add the promo code XXW69355 before checking out.


----------



## Guest

RCIAG said:


> Glad I got her when I did!! No regrets here!!


I know, right? Saving $50 bucks on a prop is just the bee's knees.


----------



## Guest

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Helsa might be gone but The Bubble Fogger is just about half off though, Reg. $79 now $44.50. Not sure how long Spinechiller's code is good for but if still working that would be another 10% off. I bought mine last year when it was around this price. I had waited for a few years when I had some extra funds to pick up one (wasn't a priority) and you'd think these things would have drop alot in price but I haven't seen it happen yet.
> 
> 
> Did a test and the 10% code works as of right now, you'll save 4.45. Making it a 50% off sale right now. If you do place an order, don't forget to add the promo code XXW69355 before checking out.


Have you used your bubble fogger? Do you like it?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hollow, I bought it after halloween this year, so no not yet. I have wanted one of these for _so long_ though. I didn't want to pay full retail and so kept hoping to pick it up during after halloween sales, but never got lucky. The last year or so Target has carried fewer units and it never made it to Clearance. 

You do need to set it up correctly for the most benefit --position it higher up so it has more length to fall or with a small fan blowing upwards on the bubbles for more lift, and you do need to be careful about the where you put it because when the bubbles break the soap bubble residue will land on the ground below. I'll be using it outdoors in a grassy patch so not too worried. I picked up the HD witch after season last year and have some other witch masks for prop making and a few large cauldrons so want to work the bubbles in some theme around them. I've seen a number of YouTube videos of it in action and just _love the way_ the bubbles burst and the fog inside them dissipates. That is such a cool look. Plus it sounds like the kids love to pop the bubbles if they are in range.

I'm still working on how to incorporate it into my circus/carnival theme. Maybe coming out of the top of a Calliope wagon playing circus music?


----------



## Guest

Hmmm...it is so cool. I love the thought of bubbles with fog in them. I always watch the videos of it on youtube...

I used a plain bubble machine in my witches cauldron I got from buycostumes. It lasted ONE year before it died. I was majorly mad.


----------



## Guest

I decided to ask for the Morphing Pumpkin for Mother's Day, and let the family give me a card and a formal gifting session when it arrives in July. I looked at the bubble fogger and liked it alot...it was a toss up between the two. I really like the Morphing Pumpkin, I guess. Can't beat that bubble fogger price, tho.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I like the morphing pumpkin as well. It's pretty universal. That will make a nice gift. I considered it for the head of a two-sided scarecrow but still not sure whether I'll pick it up later or not. I know I want to get the cat we talked about before. Really wish they would post their preview already but that's still a few months off. You sound like you might be waivering on the bubble fogger....


----------



## Guest

It is still reduced, but I haven't bit. I think my experience with the regular bubble maker has scarred me. I took the stuffing out of a pillow and arranged it in my big cauldron last H'ween, and put a a green spot on it. It looked really great. 

I have said this before, but I am out of room for halloween stuff. I want to see their preview as well...


----------



## ironmaiden

hollow said:


> It is still reduced, but I haven't bit. I think my experience with the regular bubble maker has scarred me. I took the stuffing out of a pillow and arranged it in my big cauldron last H'ween, and put a a green spot on it. It looked really great.
> 
> I have said this before, but I am out of room for halloween stuff. I want to see their preview as well...


I too have run out of room, my basement is overflowing and my shed outside contains 6' columns and 8 5' high fence sections.
Anyways, I want to see the new stuff too (yeah, like I need it ) and the only item I really want is the Sonic Kitty Trio but I'll be damned if I pay full price for them


----------



## Guest

ironmaiden said:


> I too have run out of room, my basement is overflowing and my shed outside contains 6' columns and 8 5' high fence sections.
> Anyways, I want to see the new stuff too (yeah, like I need it ) and the only item I really want is the Sonic Kitty Trio but I'll be damned if I pay full price for them


If I see them reduced I will alert you. They usually have at least a few sales before Oct 31st. It seems like they have a 25% off sale every year in September a few weeks after they reveal their Halloween Haven.

I need a Halloween item non-purchasing support group to attend. Coming here is like bar for an alcoholic.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

If you bought Helsa when she was on sale for $34 from GR a few months back like I did (they had an anticipated ship date then of 7/4), check your email because I just got an update on delivery this a.m. She's still expected to ship, only a few days later. My email said shipping on mine will be on or about 7/9 now. No biggie but they are giving you a chance to cancel your order if that's not acceptable. I'm looking forward to having a twin or clone of Helsa to use for my haunt so don't have a problem waiting a few more days. 

BTW they also said that they won't charge your account until they ship. My credit card company hasn't "officially" billed me for it but they did deduct the amount from what I have "available" when approval for the purchase amount was first submitted to them by GR; and it continues to be included (or deducted as the case is) in that "amount available" (have to keep remembering to figure it in when I go to reconcile my charge card bill). Not sure how others credit card companies handle situations like this but for me it's essentially been deducted but not included in the amount owed for interest charge calculation purposes. I know people have been curious how this works when you order in advance of shipping.

Is anyone else still waiting for halloween clearance priced merchandise from them?


----------



## Guest

Ghost of Spookie said:


> If you bought Helsa when she was on sale for $34 from GR a few months back like I did (they had an anticipated ship date then of 7/4), check your email because I just got an update on delivery this a.m. She's still expected to ship, only a few days later. My email said shipping on mine will be on or about 7/9 now. No biggie but they are giving you a chance to cancel your order if that's not acceptable. I'm looking forward to having a twin or clone of Helsa to use for my haunt so don't have a problem waiting a few more days.
> 
> BTW they also said that they won't charge your account until they ship. My credit card company hasn't "officially" billed me for it but they did deduct the amount from what I have "available" when approval for the purchase amount was first submitted to them by GR; and it continues to be included (or deducted as the case is) in that "amount available" (have to keep remembering to figure it in when I go to reconcile my charge card bill). Not sure how others credit card companies handle situations like this but for me it's essentially been deducted but not included in the amount owed for interest charge calculation purposes. I know people have been curious how this works when you order in advance of shipping.
> 
> Is anyone else still waiting for halloween clearance priced merchandise from them?


GOS I am on the go today, but I bought 2 tombstones, the witch on the broom, and the morphing pumpkin. The pumpkin and witch were reduced in price.

They have taken the money out of my acct for the pumpkin yesterday. It was a debit card payment not cc. I checked the GR shipping status on it and it has no updates as to the shipping status; ie, nothing says it has been shipped.

The tombstones have been shipped. They were not price reduced but the site says they won't ship until July 2 on the item order info.

The witch hasn't shipped and there is no money taken out for her yet. 

The good news is we are seeing movement on these items.


----------



## RCIAG

I'm not too worried about the ship date. As long as it's here by Halloween I'll be good.


----------

